# Could not complete your request because the file is empty photoshop CS2



## photo2 (Feb 7, 2006)

There are a couple of students having problems after they have save their files as a .*psd & .jpg *file format, and the next day when they tried to open the file the message comes up Could not complete your request because the file is empty. 
After the changes have been made to the image the file size was 64KB and the thumbnail view will display, but you can not open the file. 
I have tried to change the extension and create a copy, only to get the same error message. On another account the file saves as a thumbnail and the size with the extension was 1kb, along with the message that the file could not be open. Would a software update with the Adobe Creative suite CS solve this problem? 
I have completed all the Adobe Photoshop CS2 updates on the software.
I have removed the Preferences in the student account for Adobe photoshop.
Any suggestions on how restore the empty files, and how to prevent this from happening again?


----------

